
Hadron Collider: we are still alive - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/hadron-collider-we-are-still-alive#
======
raju
Related Reading -

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boson>
[http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_co...](http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2008/08/the_large_hadron_collider.html)

------
smoody
they didn't actually collide anything yet.

------
ionela
Cern scientists expect to find answers to many important subjects of physics
such as the origin of universe, up to now explained with the big bang theory.
Since the boson seems tied to the very origin of the universe, hence to the
beginning of life, boson is also known as god particle.

